
Reconfigurable Robot Can Climb Up Its Own Track - rajnathani
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/reconfigurable-robot-can-climb-up-its-own-track
======
Sektor
Great, now we can't even escape via stairs or a moat...

